# Today on RO-Friday



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 18, 2009)

[align=center]*Today On RO*

*I want to wish everyone Happy Holidays
Lets be safe this next week as a lot of us are doing some traveling.

I need all Task force and Ro New to check the News Forum

We have a lot of new members to the forum so go welcome them all

Janette
Heynow727
Valaraukarsbane
Bunny mom
Rae033
Klickitat
BunnyBooBoo
EqualHoppertunity
CB.Jack.BL

Please make sure you are giving Permission to use those Photo's.

Please keep Dotty in your thoughts and prayers. she is not eating very well

Bunny Sneezing

Possible EC

Fixing a broken leg

Eye Discharge

Drinking Pee

Issues with new bunny

Paper training

Thumping question

Freezing water

Bonded pair looking for home in cali

I hope everyone has a good holiday. 


Be safe and give you bunny's kisses for the holidays


*[/align]


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for posting about jenni sneezing, appreciate it


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 18, 2009)

nicolevins wrote:


> thanks for posting about jenni sneezing, appreciate it



Your welcome


----------

